# PCD Costs



## Danguy426 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello Everyone
it's a bit premature, but i'm already thinking about doing a PCD in 2017 when my current lease is up. I know that the tab is picked up by BMW, so there is no cost to the consumer. However my question is, does this affect your bargaining leverage when negotiating the price of the car? being that BMW will be footing the costs of the hotel/meal/driving school will they make it more difficult to get a better deal on the car?

thx for the assistance!
:thumbup:


----------



## vj123 (Jun 20, 2013)

There is no additional cost in doing a PCD. This is offered by BMW and has nothing to do with your dealer negotiations.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Just work out your best deal, sign the papers, then tell your dealer you want to do PCD.

The dealership will probably thank you because they won't have to give you a full tank of gas or detail your car prior to delivery.


----------



## kltwodc (Jan 15, 2015)

Your mandatory destination charges cover PCD...go for it!


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

BMW doesn't charge anything but you will have some expenses. You need to get to Greenville and you need to buy gas and meals on the way home. But it is well worth it. The performance center is only a couple hours away for me so it's a no brainer.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Danguy426 said:


> my question is, does this affect your bargaining leverage when negotiating the price of the car?


Yes, but in a way you may not realize. The dealer does not have to give you a free tank of gas, wash your car or otherwise "prep" it. So his costs are lower. You should use that to your advantage.


----------



## Danguy426 (Jun 12, 2014)

it probably is the best tactic to negotiate the car.. then ask for PCD when all is said and done. Alot of times the dealerships dont do a great job of prepping the car anyways. i have read on the forums about people picking up their new car and already having swirls on the paint cause of the crappy prep job.
can't wait to do the PCD next time around. thanks all for the input


----------



## S&E (Oct 26, 2014)

The PCD folks do a phenomenal job of prepping your car. The whole driving experience is a bonus. I would venture to say that my car, despite multiple two hour cleanings, has never been as clean and detailed as it was when I picked it up from the PCD last October.


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

how would this work with turning in my current lease on the pull ahead program?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

justinnum1 said:


> how would this work with turning in my current lease on the pull ahead program?


I believe you can turn it in at any BMW dealer. There's one nearby in Greenville, SC


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

The Marriott might be willing to pick u up from that local dealer (century BMW) after ur drop off if u decide to do it prior to delivery at PcD. I would double check with them of course.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I leased my current BMW through a NJ dealership but am picking up my new car at PCD. I'm turning my old lease in at Century BMW in Greer next month. Contact Libby Webster - she's the lease manager. Seems very nice. She offered to have her people transport us to the Marriott should we arrive a day earlier. But I think we'll just return the older car AFTER we do PCD.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Gluhwein said:


> I'm turning my old lease in at Century BMW in Greer next month.


You may want to go to Greenville, not Greer. Century is in Greenville.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

GeorgeT said:


> You may want to go to Greenville, not Greer. Century is in Greenville.


Oops/ You're right. I think the PCD is in Greer, isn't it?


----------



## S&E (Oct 26, 2014)

PCD is in Greer...you are correct.


----------



## dme330i (Jul 17, 2005)

Gluhwein said:


> I leased my current BMW through a NJ dealership but am picking up my new car at PCD. I'm turning my old lease in at Century BMW in Greer next month. Contact Libby Webster - she's the lease manager. Seems very nice. She offered to have her people transport us to the Marriott should we arrive a day earlier. But I think we'll just return the older car AFTER we do PCD.


this is what I did and Libby was excellent and super fast in doing my return.


----------

